# Roll Over with Drop Down Menu help



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi there. I am trying to add a drop down menu STILL to my webpage. This link http://www.htmlcodetutorial.com/help/ftopic10070.html Has the exact thing i want to do on it. Its the third entry with the changing clothing menu. The problem is...i have been using html code writing my own in notepad slowly but surely ...ya know in my turtle fashion. I am not sure where to put my stuff. This is what i want on my webpage just to slide over my menu selections and have a choice drop down...HELP. I know some of you out there are computer savy...help an ol girl out. What i was doing was just adding more links below my menu for each page...its getting WAY to much. HELP.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd help, but I just use post it notes on my screen.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, gee thanks bryce. BRAT!!!


----------

